# OMC kill switch - 25hp Johnson



## [email protected] (Nov 18, 2010)

Alright, this is going to sound silly, but here it goes..
Finaly had a chance to try and fire up the engine, but I cant get the engine to turn over. On the below picture, what is the "button" located on the side of the control?








I know, dont think its the choke becuase that is were the key is, but when I push it in why trying to start it sort of boggs then the starter disingages..
Is this the kill switch? If not were is the kill switch, and for now how do I bypass it?








It almost seems like the kill switch is off and not allowing the engine to turn over. The engine is not getting any gas other wise.. 
Thanks in advanced for any help!
Sean


----------



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

That's your kill switch alright.
Where's your lanyard and clip?

                      :-?


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 18, 2010)

THanks Bret! I assumed that wht it was. The control didn't come with one but will be getting one ASAP...
The thing that confuses me is all kill switches I have seen in the past sort of pull forward and the clip slides underneath.. I cant seem to pull out or move anything.. the only part of it that moves is the center button like thinng will push in. I assume that is the kill.. but how does or were does the clip slide in? Basicly, how does it work?
THANK YOU!


----------



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

Kill switches function by shorting out the current to the ignition circuit.
The switch itself is a sealed spring loaded plunger that when the clip is pulled off, allows the circuit to close.
Pushing the clip on from the bottom side lifts the contacts apart.


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 18, 2010)

OK, that makes sence.. I'll try and pry it up with a screw driver or something in the AM and see if I can rig something to atleast get her running...
Thanks again Brett!
Sean


----------



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

No screwdrivers!
It'll split the rubber seal.
Get a lanyard and clip, they're relatively inexpensive.
There's even a lanyard with every brand clip already on it.
Remove the ones you don't need.


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 18, 2010)

Oow didn't think of that.. I will pick one up today.. THANKS!


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 18, 2010)

THanks again Brett.. picked one up yesterday and everything fired up!!


----------

